# I want a dog...



## Mangler (Apr 13, 2012)

I unfortunately lost both of my labs this year. I had to put them both to sleep. 1 had cancer and the other blew his knees out and was suffering tremendously. I'm dogless and have a open wound in my heart. 

My son and I both have pet allergies and am really thinking about getting a dog that is hypoallegenic (sp?). I'm thinking about getting a smaller dog this time and one that can be both and indoor and an outdoor dog. I'd like to take him/her fishing with me and be able to chill out in the house as a family member at the same time.

Looking through the internet lists of hypoallegenic dogs, the only one I see that may fit the description is a minature schnauzer. All the rest appear to be kind of delicate (foofoo purse dogs). Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## labradoodle (Apr 13, 2012)

get a female boykin, will like water, small, and a great friend


----------



## Mangler (Apr 13, 2012)

labradoodle said:


> get a female boykin, will like water, small, and a great friend



How are they with folks that have dog allergies?


----------



## jsav (Apr 13, 2012)

They do not shed near as bad as a lab.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2012)

My sister had a Mini Schnauzer. It was a sweet dog, just wasnt really "right". Very energetic and pretty high strung. 
Doesnt mean that is a representation of the whole breed though. 

My aunt has a toy poodle. I wouldnt recommend them to anyone.
Still, could just be the dog and not the breed.

The Irish Blue Terrier and the Irish Water Spaniels dont look so bad if you keep their hair cut right


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't think all those little dogs are foo-foo dogs... there are some tough little poodles out there... don't look for the tiny ones but if you can find pups from miniatures (not as small as toys) and get it from a pup, you might find you have a good dog.  They were originally hunters (waterdogs and retrievers)!  Check this out about standard poodles 

http://www.gundogmag.com/2011/09/06/gun-dog-breeds-standard-poodle/

Or some Jack Russells are good little hunters and are decent around the house.

Also the springer spaniel can still be found on hunting dog sites...

Only the poodles do not shed at least a little, but all could be good dogs!


----------



## cb1967 (Apr 14, 2012)

*dogs*

i have some lhasa apso's be ready in about 2 weeks and we have had allergist send people here to get them for such circumstances.


----------



## DukTruk (Apr 16, 2012)

A lot of our customers have told us they are allergic to dogs, but they aren't allergic to our dogs.  I'm convinced its because of a couple different things.

1.  Our labs fur is really, really short (Think German Shorthair).  Due to this, their undercoat is really short.  Typically its the undercoat and dander where the problem comes from, not from the fur.

2.  Food (Amount and type) - We had a dog come in that wasn't from our breeding that the owner was allergic to.  The dog was overweight (grossly), and they were feeding a corn based diet.  We put the dog on a diet and fed it meat based food for about a month.  Obviously the dog lost weight; and after the owner picked it up they called about a week later and said that their allergies were better.

Hope this helps.  Good luck on your search.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (May 31, 2012)

I have 2 schnauzers and I love them. My favorite breed by far. They don't shed AT ALL and are wonderful for people with allerigies. They do enjoy being outside, but also enjoy being inside snuggled up next to their human. And the mini's aren't so mini. hey can be 20 pounds or so. In my opinion, can't go wrong there!


----------



## D_Happyfeet (May 31, 2012)

Get a mini dachshund.  They are short haired and don't shed.  No dander etc.  As someone else said in another post they are "gritty" little dogs, they believe they are dobermans.  They are VERY loving, and have great little personalities.  They just don't do well with chickens.  Lol.  They are great family dogs, and a take anywhere size.


----------



## aka rotten (Jun 1, 2012)

i,ll 2nd on the Dashound,great lil dogs[in my opnion]Have had one now for 15 years and great companion .Strong headed when young and think there lions,loves to ride,even now pick up truck keys and she 2 years old again.Never had any problems with chickens but was heck on lizzards when young.Her days numbered now but shes loved as a family member.Her name is camille but i,ve called her oscar ever since she was fixed years ago.Paul


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 1, 2012)

I am partial to fiest and curs. IMO , pure bred dogs are more apt to have health problems due to "pure blood" breeding. Sorry for your loss my Friend.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 1, 2012)

D_Happyfeet said:


> Get a mini dachshund.  They are short haired and don't shed.  No dander etc.  As someone else said in another post they are "gritty" little dogs, they believe they are dobermans.  They are VERY loving, and have great little personalities.  They just don't do well with chickens.  Lol.  They are great family dogs, and a take anywhere size.



I had a weenie dog, she died at only 2 years old and I still miss her greatly. Theonly other breed I think I would ever have again, other than my schnauzers. But I disagree on the shedding, mine shedded something awful.


----------



## Hodgesba (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a female Black Lab Puppy who is 13 weeks old. Sweet dog, just dont have the time for her being in college.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jun 6, 2012)

Our lab sheds so much I'm shocked she has hair left.  Its nothing in our house to see a ball of fur drift by like a tumbleweed!

Our cocker spaniel is great about not shedding and is big enough to not fully count as foo foo


----------



## BassFrye82 (Jun 6, 2012)

"The Labradoodle is a mix between a labrador retreiver and a poodle. Labradoodles are a highly intelligent dog breed that is hypoallergenic and doesnt shed" (found online) . I used to work at a vet and this seemed to be the most popular dog we'd see with owners who had allergies, and wanted less shedding. It may not be the smaller dog you're looking for, but they do well indoors and outdoors.


----------



## Mangler (Jun 11, 2012)

Drove to Savannah yesterday and picked up a really sweet Mininature Schnauzer. He slept through the night...so far, so good!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Mangler said:


> Drove to Savannah yesterday and picked up a really sweet Mininature Schnauzer. He slept through the night...so far, so good!





you will love him!!!


----------



## southron (Jul 22, 2012)

i am disabled and on fixed income so buying is out of the question. i am looking for a young black mouth cur that needs a home. most of the rescue sites want to interrogate you to fbi standards rather than place an adoption dog. does anyone have any info.


----------

